# Yet again...Question on monthly expenses



## cottage (Jan 21, 2013)

What is the most ideal amount of money should we put aside to cover for groceries, all utilities (including phone n internet) and leisure activities per month? 

Soon when i move to Abu Dhabi, I just hope that i can sustain my current moderate lifestyle in my home country.

Housing already covered in the accomodation allowances, which my company will reimburse direct to landlord. So, i dont have to headache abt it. 

Is a total of Aed 7,000 good enough to cover all of them?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

This question has been done to death in recent months. Do you really need to start a new thread?


----------



## cottage (Jan 21, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> This question has been done to death in recent months. Do you really need to start a new thread?


If you think that this thread should send to a graveyard, then you are most welcome. 

Huh


----------



## azas (May 9, 2013)

in short - yes u'll be fine with 7k


----------



## cornejooste (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, In my opinion 7 000 AED will be enough.


----------

